# Lightjams, a really innovative DMX software



## seldon (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

This is a new software making it really easy and fun to create lighting with all sorts of inputs: wii, midi, music... It even supports artnet, OSC and the enttec usb pro device.

www.lightjams.com

The wii part is really interesting!


----------



## avkid (Nov 15, 2010)

US $200 a month.
Are you serious?


----------



## ScottT (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah that's a *bit* much.

QLab rentals run anywhere from $1 to $3 *a day*. That comes out to about $7. Now I'm not saying it's a bad product (I've never used it) but that's pretty high up there.


----------



## cpf (Nov 15, 2010)

The original post seems very artificial.


----------



## seldon (Nov 15, 2010)

ScottT said:


> Yeah that's a *bit* much.
> 
> QLab rentals run anywhere from $1 to $3 *a day*. That comes out to about $7. Now I'm not saying it's a bad product (I've never used it) but that's pretty high up there.


 
You only need a licence while running a real show. So it's free when doing your setup and experiment.


----------



## Esoteric (Nov 15, 2010)

Why would I want to rent it when I can by a good computer DMX system for $200 or so?

Mike


----------



## seldon (Nov 15, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Why would I want to rent it when I can by a good computer DMX system for $200 or so?
> 
> Mike


 
Traditional DMX software are not really good at handling interactivity. Lightjams offers something I think is very unique. And renting allows you to pay only when you really use it in your show.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 16, 2010)

To me it seems like a way to allow middle school kids to be able to "play with those cool lights", Its an interesting idea but it needs a lot of work.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 16, 2010)

I think its a product that could really benefit from a thorough video demo showing how an end-user can interact with the system.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 16, 2010)

This was presented over on LightNetwork about a month or so ago. Fortunately, the creator has taken down his/her manifesto, which caused quite an uproar.

I think that there could be some interesting applications for this software, but I agree that it seems a bit pricey. From what I've read about it, it seems that it wouldn't fit in the overall scheme of things, but it's another tool that we might be able to take advantage. If anyone does happen to try it out (demo would be nice), please share your experience.

seldon, maybe you could make a video demo to share with us? Are you planning on attending any trade shows where our members might have a chance to see this in person?


----------



## mathieu (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I'm Mathieu, developer of Lightjams. Lightjams is my personal project and I'm just beginning making it publicly available. I've had quite a few remarks about my manifesto effectively  I'm still working the pricing and changed it a few days ago. Any suggestions would really be appreciated.

Maybe it looks like a “toy” and not quite exactly as the lighting consoles you're used too, but keep in mind that it's a one man project. And frankly, it's not meant to replace a lighting console but to add interactive capabilities, so the user interface needs to be different. Personally, I think creating an interactive lighting event has a lot in common with designing a game and this has directed my development.

I agree that I need to show some real user videos. For those interested, here's a deal: Send me your videos/photos and I'll give you free licences.

I really want to have your input and work with you to create a great interactive lighting software. 


Regards,
Mathieu


----------

